# Minn Kota Edge Hand Control Head is loose is it fixable?



## Beercap (May 22, 2013)

I have a 2009 Minn Kota Edge Hand Control (the one with the hand tiller) bow mounted. The head wobbles from side to side and back and forth (fortunately the prop is still running solid so the important part works). Because they are only $309 new I'm not planning on repairing it or paying for parts, what is the best McGuyver fix (loctite?) to keep it running through 2013 until I can ask my wife for a new one for Xmas ?


----------



## JMichael (May 23, 2013)

I think it would depend on why it's got the wobble. Is the housing busted, are the screws stripped, etc?


----------



## Beercap (May 23, 2013)

Screw isn't stripped and the housing isn't cracked nor does it have loose screws...


----------



## muskiemike12 (May 23, 2013)

Have you taken the head off to inspect the shaft or housing? I wouldn't use glue in case you do need to take it apart some day. Can you shim it somehow or just use some black duct tape?


----------



## JMichael (May 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=315797#p315797 said:


> Beercap » Yesterday, 13:13[/url]"]Screw isn't stripped and the housing isn't cracked nor does it have loose screws...


It would be helpful if you could specify where the wobble is coming from or why it has enough play to have the wobble.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry (May 24, 2013)

Hey Beercap, The shaft is either heavy duty fiber glass or carbon fiber neither of which can take abrasion. Once the head starts
wobbling or flexing, it just wears away. I fixed a Minnkota Riptide 80lb with the same problem by carefully removing the head
and cutting an inch off the shaft and reassembling. It had a 60" shaft, so now its a 59. Regardless, it's tight and functional.
Wish I had taken a pic of the process, but here it's fixed....Jerry


----------

